# Ok -so I've already dropped the new phone.



## madzone (Apr 29, 2012)

What's the best way to protect it? It's a Galaxy Ace. I had a silicone rubber doobry for my HTC but it didn't stop the screen smashing and stuck to my hair while I was making calls.

Suggestions please


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SAMSUNG-PRE...SSORIES/dp/B004XASKFK/ref=tag_stp_s2_edpp_url

Or here's a sleeping bag for it:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/SAMSUNG-GAL...SSORIES/dp/B004LBB1TI/ref=tag_stp_s2_edpp_url


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 29, 2012)

Swap it for a cheaper phone you won't mind about so much when you inevitably break it?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 29, 2012)

An otterbox?


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 29, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> An otterbox?


They don't make them for Aces. I've just got a cheap silicone thingy that doesn't stick to my hair. If you're a determined phone smasher then get some insurance.


----------



## madzone (Apr 29, 2012)

That otterbox looks good but I can't find one.


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 29, 2012)

Super glue it to your hand.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 29, 2012)

'otter box'


----------



## yardbird (Apr 29, 2012)

Always use protection. The otherbox.


----------



## madzone (Apr 29, 2012)

editor said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/SAMSUNG-PRE...SSORIES/dp/B004XASKFK/ref=tag_stp_s2_edpp_url
> 
> Or here's a sleeping bag for it:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/SAMSUNG-GAL...SSORIES/dp/B004LBB1TI/ref=tag_stp_s2_edpp_url


 I like the idea of a flip thing and they're certainly one of the least garish options but I tend to drop the phone whilst using it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2012)

Madz's previous dropped phone thread made me finally order this for my Monte Carlo :-


I may need to make a hole in the back for the speaker ...

Up until now I've been using a snazzy leatherette case of my own confection.


----------



## Firky (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow! I didn't know people still used filo-faxes


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2012)

firky said:


> Wow! I didn't know people still used filo-faxes


 
Do you think I should stick with my DIY effort ? :-


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Do you think I should stick with my DIY effort ? :-
> 
> View attachment 18669


It's very you - improvised, cheap, and just about good enough for what it's for.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 29, 2012)

Greebo said:


> It's very you - improvised, cheap, and just about good enough for what it's for.


 
It was evolving.

I'm amazed Madz hasn't made something yarny herself.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> It was evolving.<snip>


Which IMHO makes it all the more you.


----------



## Firky (Apr 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> Do you think I should stick with my DIY effort ? :-
> 
> View attachment 18669


 
Good god!


----------



## madzone (Apr 29, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> It was evolving.
> 
> I'm amazed Madz hasn't made something yarny herself.


Yarny? YARNY???? I'm fine art now, dahling.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2012)

First impressions of my "filofax" are very favourable - though my ideal phone would be rubberised, waterproof and with a proper lanyard ... so the whole assembly will doubtless spend a lot of time in a ziplock.

The one mod I will do straight away is to replace the magnetic hasp with velcro as it predictably fecks up the compass and will likely wipe the swipe card that I need to get into the bike shed at work (though the phone's speaker is problematic enough)


----------



## WouldBe (May 2, 2012)

madzone said:


> Yarny? YARNY???? I'm fine art now, dahling.


 Make a latex picture frame for it then.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2012)

Update :-

I now sort of realise why it comes with a screen protector film - which I had no real intention of using .. the card pockets leave marks and I fear they may chafe - so I'll probably cut a section of leatherette to go in there ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 3, 2012)

Update :-

The first hasp magnet was easy enough to remove thanks to a scalpel, but there's a second magnet which means I have to remove the plastic tray that holds the phone - so I will then need to find some suitable glue to put the thing back together.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 3, 2012)

madzone said:


> Yarny? YARNY???? I'm fine art now, dahling.


Proving oscar wilde's point that all art is utterly useless


----------



## madzone (May 3, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Proving oscar wilde's point that all art is utterly useless


I fucking hope so.


----------

